# any picky eaters out there?



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Seriously i am about to just get pedigree or beneful. We only have blue buffalo available here as quality dog food and my dog has no interest in it at all, he would go the whole day without a bite and i am worried. I can't get any dog food shipped over here i have checked everywhere, amazon doesnt ship neither does ebay i guess its not allowed or something i am desperate, i dont know how to get him to eat!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How old is he? If he is a puppy, you might try moistening it with some water.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Could you add a tiny bit of shredded chicken, scrambled egg or cheese to it? That might entice him to eat the kibble.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Also, try a little sodium FREE chicken broth.


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

hi everyone, thanks so much for the responses, i have tried wetting it, have tried giving him the wet food instead of the dry, he is just not interested in blue buffalo, today i placed pieces of shredded ham and he began to gain interest and ate just a little. Anytime i see him eat ANYTHING i get all excited:aktion033: but he just wont eat, i really wanted to get him on wellness, since i have heard good things and picky eaters that i have seen that dont like blue buffalo do well and love wellness, but i cant find anywhere that ships it over here sadly. Also, in the mean time i have a big bag of blue buffalo that he wont and refuses to touch, he literally shakes his head away from the kibble and its not cheap either.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

My dog eats Beef and Russet Potato home cooked recipe from Just Food for Dogs. I sent for the nutrition packets to make it a whole meal and he loves it. I tried him on all the quality commercial foods and he turned his nose up and would not eat anything but my home cooked. I don't know where you live but I would imagine they ship world wide. The recipe is on the web site and I made a small batch to try before sending for the nutrition additive packets. The packet doesn't add any flavor or texture, just vitamins and minerals. Just Food For Dogs | It All Starts With Nutrition. 
A full batch makes 10 lbs. I freeze in smaller containers and it lasts about 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My Tucker is a picky eater!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Is there someone stateside - family or friend - who could get a different food and send it to you? If you wanted to home cook, the supplements from balance it should be easy to ship and will make sure your pup is getting proper nutrition. https://secure.balanceit.com/marketplace2.2/index.php?m=homemade You can find recipes online.

Blue is a good food but a lot of dogs don't like it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since he is being a picky little stinker and it's hard to find healthy options where you are located, have you considered just home cooking? That is what so many of us do on SM. We all have different reasons for going that route. Frankly it may end up being much easier for you (instead of trying every dog food option out there) and the pup may be happier also.


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

can they eat white rice just plain white rice and like boiled chicken without any seasoning in it by itself?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

White rice and boiled chicken are great for when they have tummy troubles, but no they can't eat just that. Just like humans they need a well rounded diet to get the extra nutrients. I recently downloaded Dinner Pawsible on my ipad from Amazon. It has some great recipes and as long as you rotate them they should get all the nutrients they need. Have you tried Chewy.com for the food? That's where I get mine from, IDK if they ship where you are but it's worth a look.


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I checked chewy . com but they don't ship to my location, the only way he would actually eat, is by placing him in his kennel and placing the food in there with him. I feel bad having to do this but otherwise he won't eat at all, I'm worried he isn't eating the other day he threw up just foam like I guess from an empty stomach the yellow bile like liquid. This was enough for me to worry, now I sometimes place his food with him in his kennel and he will complain a little at first then eats it, after he is done I remove the tray and let him roam around. I really hate doing this though I will check the recipes I really like blue buffalo for him though, his coat is shiny, no tear stains at all even though he is going through teething his face is all clear and not stained at all, I feel it really works for him but he doesn't like it.


----------



## MagmaPig02 (Jul 9, 2014)

Navi is a really picky eater- sometimes she'll refuse to eat for. A whole day, then glumly return to eating each meal. She will eat everything either than her kibble until that thing is given to her in her food bowl more than 3 times continuously XD so yah we just let her be- she wants something new EVERY time .


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

*Which wellness do you recommend?*

I found a website that ships worldwide, and i wanted to give wellness a try but i am stuck between wellness core puppy or wellness complete just for puppy? i have a question about protein, how much is too much protein i feel my puppy is so big for his age, he is turning 5 months this month on the 17th and he looks so big, he likes to lay down and stretch out completely and he looks really long too, i wonder if blue buffalo is too much protein? or am i worrying too much? I feel these quality dog foods are somehow a bit high in protein.

anyways, which wellness do you recommend? the puppy core or the wellness complete just for puppy?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine did the wellness complete just for puppies until they were close to a year old - then slowly transitioned to the adult food. We tried the small bites wellness but mine didn't care for it, they preferred the Core. Good luck. We are dealing with them not wanting to eat again so I've found a place that sells Fromms and S&C so I will head down there and see if I can get some small packages to try. I guess I don't blame them I would hate eating the same thing everyday, except ice cream, I could do that everyday! Lol


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

so when i went to check out in shipping alone they charged 46 dollars so my total came out to 80 dollars for a small bag of dog food  no way, he will just have to continue with blue, i'll give him some cooked food every now and then but yea, 80 dollars is crazy expensive for a small bag of dog food, thats a grocery store trip for me my husband would kill me lol


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

If he'll eat in his kennel, I actually think that's great. It's his little "den". Leo's also not the best eater, so I've also experienced the foam or yellow throw-up. Leo eats in his x-pen too, and while I usually keep the door open, if he's too distracted with toys or what other people are doing, I will lock the door now so he has to focus on getting food in his belly before wandering about.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Eating in his kennel is fine - he will eventually associate it with good things like food. He may be just too busy to eat otherwise so I wouldn't worry about it at this point.


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

maggieh said:


> Eating in his kennel is fine - he will eventually associate it with good things like food. He may be just too busy to eat otherwise so I wouldn't worry about it at this point.


he does get distracted a lot easily instead of eating so in his kennel he just focuses on his food and eats it, he does complain and fuss a bit at first though


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

mylittleleo said:


> If he'll eat in his kennel, I actually think that's great. It's his little "den". Leo's also not the best eater, so I've also experienced the foam or yellow throw-up. Leo eats in his x-pen too, and while I usually keep the door open, if he's too distracted with toys or what other people are doing, I will lock the door now so he has to focus on getting food in his belly before wandering about.


i agree, btw your leo is so adorable!!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Coco23 said:


> can they eat white rice just plain white rice and like boiled chicken without any seasoning in it by itself?




yes...for my lily rice is hard to digest so I kinda refrain from it. I did the whole boiled chicken but now I just buy it prepared. She loves rotisserie chicken from giant or costco!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! I got the Fromm's surf and turf and the S&C duck, duck, goose - boy did they love it! They also gave me sample packs of several other varieties of the Fromm's! Guess it's a good thing I signed up for the loyalty program, I'll be going back for more.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Boys are not as food orientated. Which is why it is hard to train when treats do not interest them. I use 1 ounce of chicken with his Fromm kibble. I try to stay away from rotisserie chicken due to salt. I did the math for protein for a six pound dog & got 7gm a day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Ann Mother said:


> Boys are not as food orientated. Which is why it is hard to train when treats do not interest them. I use 1 ounce of chicken with his Fromm kibble. I try to stay away from rotisserie chicken due to salt. I did the math for protein for a six pound dog & got 7gm a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



thanks for the advice. is fromm good for all life stages? lily is 7 months and Is hating her now! kibble. I feel bad switching because she's already been through 3 brands of food since getting her from the breeder. now seems to give her nice firm poop that's partly why I don't wanna switch. 


does fromm produce good stools?


----------

